# forjado



## BIBA

buenos dias,

alguien me puede dicir come se dice en frances "forjado"
la frase o el contexto seria"Elemento lde fijación que va colgado del forjado mediante varillas roscadas alojadas en su parte superior."
muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Biba,

Forjado: adj. forgé

el forjado: le fer forgé, ce qui a été forgé, la partie en fer forgé...

Je rajoute:

Si on parle du sol: caillebotis ou treillis.


----------



## BIBA

Hola Gevy,

Merci pour ta réponse mais je pense que le mot "forjado" dans ce cas fais plutot reference a la structure du plafond.


----------



## Gévy

Ecoute, forjado est aussi l'équivalent de "entramado". Je viens de regarder l'encyclopédie pour voir exactement de quoi il s'agit:

_Armazón de maderas unidas o entrecruzadas que sirve de soporte a una obra de albañilería, especialmente un suelo._

Ce qui n'exclut pas un plafond. Ce qui pourrait être alors une charpente (une des traductions possibles de _armazón_).


----------



## BIBA

Merci Gevy,

Effectivement je pense qu'il s'agit bien de charpente, du moins dans le contexte.
merci encore


----------



## Clicko

_Charpente _se refiere solamente a una estructura de madera. El forjado es el hormigón armado. Una posible traducción sería _dalle armée _o _dalle _asecas


----------



## NuevaMariPosa

Salut!!!
est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer cette phrase, je dois la traduire et a cause de ce mot "Forjado" je n'y arrive pas

"Faltaban  en sus forjados los huecos de los patios de luces"

merci à l'avance.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches NuevaMariPosa, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

- ses ferroneries
(Je suppose que vous parlez de ça, si ce n'est pas le cas donnez-nous un peu plus de contexte et les sources. Merci)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## NuevaMariPosa

Merci pour l'accueil,
justement, je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit au jute voici un extrait du texte: 

En el proyecto de estructura modificado deben  aparecer  los aumentos de altura de la planta baja y plantas tipo , y a mayores de acuerdo con el correo que le envié en Febrero debe reflejar las modificaciones que le resumo a continuación :

-Faltaban  en sus forjados los huecos de los patios de luces.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ah, Ok, je pense donc qu'il s'agit du ferraillage ou fers à béton.

Attendez confirmation néanmoins .


----------



## NuevaMariPosa

je crois que ça parle plutôt de ça, on se rapproche du sens.

mais dans ce cas là, comment la traduire cette phrase:

il manque les ouvertures des préau dans les ferraillage?


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour:

Je crois qu'il s'agit du plancher qu'on construit entre deux étages d'un bâtiment. Voir ce fil. 

À bientôt.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


NuevaMariPosa said:


> il manque les ouvertures des préau dans les ferraillage?


- il manque les ouvertures des cours intérieures sur les plans des ferraillages

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Martine,

Il me semble que "forjado" n'a absolument rien à voir avec le fer, la ferraille, ou autre. Vérifie les définitions. À part el "hierro forjado" qui est le fer forgé, _el forjado _en général a plus de rapport avec le ciment, les briques et autres matériaux. 
Je n'ai pas le temps de regarder ça  de près, mais je crois qu'il faudrait chercher dans un dictionnaire spécialisé.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Coucou Gévy,

Bien sûr je ne suis pas spécialiste et je n'avais pas consulté les diccos, seulement les résultats photos-Google et cela m'a paru correspondre.


> WR
> albañ. Relleno con que se hacen las separaciones entre los pisos de un edificio.


Ça il me semble qu'il s'agit d'une dalle et, à moins que l'on se trouve dans un pays qui n'utilise pas ce système, les dalles sont coulées dans du béton armé, c'est à dire renforcé par le ferraillage.

Reste donc à savoir si ce projet est destiné au fournisseur de la ferraille ou à l'entrepreneur et l'on parlerait donc directement de la dalle.
 Simple déduction de ma part à confirmer ou infirmer bien sûr.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## NuevaMariPosa

Effectivement,les dalles coulées dans du béton, c'est le système utilisé en Algérie.


----------



## NuevaMariPosa

salut!!
je vous remercie pour votre aide.
Hasta luego


----------



## alvarorugby

BIBA said:


> alguien me puede dicir come se dice en frances "forjado"
> la frase o el contexto seria"Elemento lde fijación que va colgado del forjado mediante varillas roscadas alojadas en su parte superior."
> muchas gracias


Forjado = plancher


Clicko said:


> _Charpente _se refiere solamente a una estructura de madera. El forjado es el hormigón armado. Una posible traducción sería _dalle armée _o _dalle _asecas


Forjado de hormigón = Plancher de betón


----------



## mememob

Gévy said:


> Armazón de maderas unidas o entrecruzadas que sirve de soporte a una obra de albañilería, especialmente un suelo.


Plancher en béton armé?


----------

